# Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

*Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Hallo an alle, 

Ich bin dabei, meinen ersten OC-Rechner zusammemzustellen. Ich habe mich schon länger eingelesen, aber für die Komponentenauswahl bleiben mir zuviele Fragen offen.

Zum Anwendung Schach (mein Kenntnisstand):
Hierbei braucht es Rechnenleistung, die auf Dauer in Anspruch genommen wird - nicht so extrem wie Prime 95, aber doch sehr hoch. Hyperthreading ist ungünstig (und wird abgeschaltet) , Rechenleistung sollte von möglichst wenig Kernen kommen - die Zersplitterung der Suchbäume auf mehr Kerne erzeugt immer mehr gleichartige Stellungen, die von verschiedenen Kernen getrennt berechnet werden, und somit eine Leistungssteigerung pro weiterem Kern immer mehr verkleinert.
Der Rechner wird bei (kurzen) Partien dabei für 3-10 min unter gleichmäßiger fast-Vollast gestzt, danach kommen i.d.R etwa 1-5 min Erholungspause. 

Anforderungen ans RAM sind eher geringer, da ein Großteil der Berechnungen in den Caches stattfindet.

Grafikkarte ist gleichgültig. 

Festplatte ist gleichgültig, SSD-Booten ist natürlich willkommen. 

------

Daher habe ich bei der CPU begonnen: 3930K, mit der Option des OC, erreicht etwa meine gewünschte finanzielle Obergrenze (für die CPU). 

Dazu habe ich dann folgendes angedacht:

MB P9X79, ich würde gerne weniger ausgeben, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, welches preiswertere Board ein gesundes OC gut unterstützt.

Kühler Noctua NH-D14 oder Thermalright macho 120 , wenn der auch geht. Das Marktangebot ist echt verwirrend.

RAM: eigentlich unwichtig, etwas preiswertes bei 1600 Mhz, 8 Gb reichen eigentlich aus, aber bei dem Preis mache ich auch 16 rein. 

Netzteil : Es liegt noch ein 400 W herum, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das reicht. (die CPU könnte in der Spitze bis über 200 W gehen).

SSD : Eigentlich gleichgültig, 100 Gb als System ?

Disk: würde ich aus thermischen Gründen draussen lassen. Es stehen 2 weitere Rechner rum, die drives übers netz anbieten (können), ein NAS ist angedacht und kommt.

Grafik : die billigste ist gut genug.

Brenner: bleibt draussen. Anschluss nur zur Installation. 

Gehäuse: Tja, ich kenne zuwenig davon - muss ja zum MB und Netzteil passen, und der Kühler muss rein .... ich überblicke nicht mal die Möglichkeiten der verschiedenen Kombinationen. 

Betriebssystem: Am liebsten Win 7.

Die Zusammenstellung soll ein ordentliches OC vertragen und unterstützen - aber ein hochsensibles Rennpferd solls nicht sein, es soll auch Alltagslasten vertragen können. z.B. Excel...... oder Word...... oder sogaer nen Browser.  

Soweit, so schlecht - was sagen die Fachleute?

Dankeschön für Euren Input.


----------



## Heretic (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Hi,

Also erstmal. Du willst einen 3930K mit "irgendeinem Netzteil" betreiben. aha ok 
Nein mal ernsthaft , was ist das für eins ? Bei Hochwertigen Komponenten im Dauerbetreib würde ich was nehmen was jetzt nicht nach 5 Euro billigzeug riecht.
Wenns hart auf Hart kommt macht ne Kurzschluss im Netzteil den Pc mal eben Schrott....

Bzgl der Rechenkraft des PCs. Also die Frage ist ja , wie hast du dir das mit dem Oc vorgestellt. Hast du das schonmal gemacht ?
Gibt es berichte von leuten in diesem Bereich die sagen OC ist nicht problematisch ?

Weil es hat schon einen Sinn , warum die Hersteller sich bei CPUs auf bestimmte werte festlegen.
Wenn du nun im Takt höher gehst , ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Absturz höher aber auch für die Möglichkeit eines Rechenfehlers !
Da kann man z.B den Bereich Videoschneiden nehmen. Es KANN (muss nicht) passieren , dass sich ein sehr hoch übertakteter CPU verrechnen. 
Das kann böse folgen haben. 

Bei Videospielen ist sowas recht wurscht. Das merkt man nicht oder kaum. Nur bei soclehn berechnungen sollte ja alles RICHTIG laufen...

Was ich nicht verstehe ist der Text mit der Mehrkern option. Heist das jetzt , dass das Spiel schlecht Mehrkernoptimierung hat ?
Falls ja ist ja ein 6 Kerner unnötig. Da könnte man nen guten 4 Kerner nehmen und 200 Euro sparen...

Daher würde mich auch mal interessieren welches Schach programm du also nutzen willst.

CPU Kühler gibts ne kleine Liste was sinnvoll ist. Bei 6 Kernern und den vorhaben des OC würde ich aber lieber in ab dem K2 anfangen zu suchen. Dann muss man sich keine gedanken um Temperaturen machen.
Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029), Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014), be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (BK015), EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057), Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (100700408), be quiet! 

SSD würde ich nicht 2irgendeine nehmen. Sicherheit geht vor daher : Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW), Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM z.B diese : Produktvergleich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) | Geizhals Deutschland

NT ist bei Fehlernder Graka sonne sache da es bei den besseren keine so niedrigen versionen gibt . Werfe Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland mal erstmal inne runde

Sowas sollte dann ausreichen ?
Sapphire Radeon HD 7750 OC, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11202-05-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse gibs viele . Solle es einfach nur ein Gehäuse werden. Soll es ein klein wenig schick aussehen oder eher gaming mäßig ?

MfG Heretic


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

der i7 3930k ist nur für comuterschach overpowered, da auch ein i3 3225 locker ausreicht, weil ja primär die pro mhz leistung zählt. allerdings fällt oc mit dem i3 weg


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

nen ci5 3570k OC auf 4,5ghz


----------



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Heretic schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also erstmal. Du willst einen 3930K mit "irgendeinem Netzteil" betreiben. aha ok
> Nein mal ernsthaft , was ist das für eins ? Bei Hochwertigen Komponenten im Dauerbetreib würde ich was nehmen was jetzt nicht nach 5 Euro billigzeug riecht.
> Wenns hart auf Hart kommt macht ne Kurzschluss im Netzteil den Pc mal eben Schrott....


(Lach) ja, das Netzteil, ich hatte die Netzteilbezeichnung nicht hier.... ich liefere sie nach. ist aber kein altes Ding, sondern neueren Datums und noch unbenutzt.

Ich bin jetzt nicht ganz unbeleckt mit Rechnern, habe meinen Kindern ab 10 Jahre eigenen gegeben - und das war 1990. 
Ich stimme dir aber zu - akzeptable Qualität will ich haben - deswegen lasse ich mir von euch helfen.



Heretic schrieb:


> Bzgl der Rechenkraft des PCs. Also die Frage ist ja , wie hast du dir das mit dem Oc vorgestellt. Hast du das schonmal gemacht ?
> Gibt es berichte von leuten in diesem Bereich die sagen OC ist nicht problematisch ?


Jein, ich habe es nicht doch schon gemacht. 
Ich habe einen I7 2600K, der den gleichen Zweck erfüllen sollte. da habe ich noch nicht an OC gedacht .... dumme Sache aber auch. Ist mittlerweile etwas schwächlich. 
Mit dem habe ich - nach gründlichem Einlesen in englischen und deutschen Foren -, die ersten OC-Versuche gemacht, in kleinsten Schritten. Und sehr vorsichtig, weil ich nur den Standardkühler drauf habe (grins). 
Technisch und begrifflich ist mir klar, was ich da tue, die Werkzeuge habe ich ausprobiert, Grenzen und Risiken sind mir (hoffentlich) klar. (Elektronik mache ich noch länger als PCs....)
Jedenfalls kriegt meine Frau jetzt den 2600er. 


Heretic schrieb:


> Weil es hat schon einen Sinn, warum die Hersteller sich bei CPUs auf bestimmte Werte festlegen.
> Wenn du nun im Takt höher gehst , ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Absturz höher aber auch für die Möglichkeit eines Rechenfehlers !
> Da kann man z.B den Bereich Videoschneiden nehmen. Es KANN (muss nicht) passieren , dass sich ein sehr hoch übertakteter CPU verrechnen.
> Das kann böse folgen haben.



Wie ich schon sagte, bekannt und klar. OCing erfordert Beschäftigung und Detailarbeit. Mein Vorteil gegenüber den Gamers sit die Tatsache, dass ich mich ausschliesslich um die CPU kümmern muss, da muss ich kaum Kompromisse eingehen. 
Und ich sagte es schon - ich werde es nicht ausreizen wollen.

Bei Videospielen ist sowas recht wurscht. Das merkt man nicht oder kaum. Nur bei soclehn berechnungen sollte ja alles RICHTIG laufen...



Heretic schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist der Text mit der Mehrkern option. Heist das jetzt , dass das Spiel schlecht Mehrkernoptimierung hat ?


Das liegt nicht an fehlender Mehrkernoptimierung, sondern am Prinzip des Spiels bzw. der Suchbäume. Beim Schach gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass man die gleiche Stellung mit verschiedenen Zugfolgen erreicht. (man kann ja auch Züge wiederholen). Die betreffenden Hashbäume sind aber immer lokal bei jeder CPU - sie weiss nicht, ob eine andere CPU dies Stellung schon hatte.  



Heretic schrieb:


> Falls ja ist ja ein 6 Kerner unnötig. Da könnte man nen guten 4 Kerner nehmen und 200 Euro sparen...


Jo, den habe ich ja schon. 6 sind aber trotzdem schneller, wenn auch nicht um 50 %, sondern eben weniger. Daher bringt das OCing schon eine Menge, weil es die Leistung der einzelnen CPU erhöht.


Heretic schrieb:


> Daher würde mich auch mal interessieren welches Schach programm du also nutzen willst.


Zur Zeit Houdini15a, sehr bald Houdini 3 unter einer Fritz 13-GUI.


Heretic schrieb:


> CPU Kühler gibts ne kleine Liste was sinnvoll ist. Bei 6 Kernern und den vorhaben des OC würde ich aber lieber in ab dem K2 anfangen zu suchen. Dann muss man sich keine gedanken um Temperaturen machen.
> Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (84000000029), Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014), be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (BK015), EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057), Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (100700408), be quiet!


Auf solche Tips habe ich gehofft, ich werde das beherzigen.
Update: Nach ansehen der Liste ist mir trotzdem nicht klar, welche davon - ausser dem K2 - akzeptabel für mich sind ?



Heretic schrieb:


> SSD würde ich nicht 2irgendeine nehmen. Sicherheit geht vor daher : Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW), Samsung SSD 840 Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD250BW) | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich wär nicht nach den billigsten gegangen, aber sowas hört sich gut an.


Heretic schrieb:


> RAM z.B diese : Produktvergleich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9), G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) | Geizhals Deutschland


gekauft.


Heretic schrieb:


> NT ist bei Fehlernder Graka sonne sache da es bei den besseren keine so niedrigen versionen gibt . Werfe Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland mal erstmal inne runde


Ich bring nochmal die genaue Bezeichnung des NT, ansonsten werde ich das Geld nicht scheuen.


Heretic schrieb:


> Sowas sollte dann ausreichen ?
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7750 OC, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11202-05-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Muss ich anschauen. 
Update : viel weniger reicht auch ... es muss NUR  den Bildschrim ansteuern.  Ehrlich.
Ich schau mal nach, was in dem 2600 drin ist, dann habt ihr was zu lachen. 


Heretic schrieb:


> Gehäuse gibs viele . Solle es einfach nur ein Gehäuse werden. Soll es ein klein wenig schick aussehen oder eher gaming mäßig ?
> 
> MfG Heretic


Gute Frage, ja, einfach ein Gehäuse (grins). Wird 5 Jahre immer unter dem gleichen Schreibtisch stehen.... kein Showobjekt.

Das war schonmal echt super, ich werde dem allem nachgehen, das hilft schon.
danke vorerst.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Schachcomputer gibt es seit es Computer gibt und die meisten sind alle zu gut für den menschlichen Spieler.
Was für ein Schachprogramm brauchst du denn das einen 3930k rechtfertigt?
Ich habe noch ein Schachprogramm liegen das mit einem Pentium 2 läuft.


----------



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> der i7 3930k ist nur für comuterschach overpowered, da auch ein i3 3225 locker ausreicht, weil ja primär die pro mhz leistung zählt. allerdings fällt oc mit dem i3 weg


Hm.... vielleicht ein Missverständnis ?

Ich spiele online auf Chessbase gegen andere PC.... da ist sogar der 2600(k) eher minderbemittelt oder zumindest nur Mittelklasse.


----------



## Robonator (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Mag sein das es auf dem Pentium 2 läuft, aber was gibt es nicht alles an Schachspielen wo du dann erstmal drölf Minuten warten darfst weil der Computer zu lange braucht für den nächsten Zug


----------



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schachcomputer gibt es seit es Computer gibt und die meisten sind alle zu gut für den menschlichen Spieler.
> Was für ein Schachprogramm brauchst du denn das einen 3930k rechtfertigt?
> Ich habe noch ein Schachprogramm liegen das mit einem Pentium 2 läuft.


 
Und ich habe noch Fritz 13, Fritz 11, Fritz 8. Und nen Mephisto..... auch der schlägt mich. 

Und ich habe auch noch nen P3 550 Mhz. Gerade abgewrackt. Das Ram reichte kaum, um W2000 zu starten....

Siehe oben.... Ich spiele gegen andere Rechner..... (brüll).

Tja, ist natürlich auch ne Hardwareschlacht. 
Ich habs noch nie gemacht, aber einmal will ich dabei sein. Und wenn ichs nie wieder tue.....

Im ernst, ein Houdine 3 auf soner Maschine ist schon ein echter Hammer, da brauchst höchstrangige menschliche Spieler, um da mitzuhalten. 

Vielleicht möchte jemand das mal versuchen ? Ich will aber hier nicht oT werden.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Ich verstehe denn Sinn einfach nicht.
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd. keine Ahnung.
Wenn du Schach spielst und mit deinem Zug dran bist dann bist du dran. Du hast also Zeit für den zug. Völlig egal was für einen Rechner du hast.


----------



## Softy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe denn Sinn einfach nicht.
> Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd. keine Ahnung.
> Wenn du Schach spielst und mit deinem Zug dran bist dann bist du dran. Du hast also Zeit für den zug. Völlig egal was für einen Rechner du hast.



Ich glaube, er meint, dass Rechner gegen Rechner spielen  Und da gewinnt dann der schnellste Rechenknecht, oder wie?


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Verstehe ich dich richtig das dein sys gegen andere spielen soll ? 

Ich könnte ja mal eins meiner sys da antreten lassen 
Wer oder was soll dann meins schlagen


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er meint, dass Rechner gegen Rechner spielen  Und da gewinnt dann der schnellste Rechenknecht, oder wie?


 
Das ist ja aber richtig bekloppt. 

Erinnert daran. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwDUMVrHdZg


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Wenn das bekloppt ist dann ist das genau das richtige für mich .


Ich will da auch mitspielen bzw meins sys hat auch sein Interesse bekundet


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich will da auch mitspielen bzw meins sys hat auch sein Interesse bekundet


 
Ich halte dagegen und lege mir extra dafür ein Quad Sockel System zu.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

wenn nur rechner vs rechner "spielt", sind fast 1000€ sinnlos verpulvert


----------



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe denn Sinn einfach nicht.
> Vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd. keine Ahnung.
> Wenn du Schach spielst und mit deinem Zug dran bist dann bist du dran. Du hast also Zeit für den zug. Völlig egal was für einen Rechner du hast.


Ne. Ich bin garnicht dran.
Die Maschinen spielen direkt gegeneinander - und ich schau zu.

Dass ist genau wie beim Fussball - man spielt ja auch nicht selber, sondern schaut nur zu.....


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> Ne. Ich bin garnicht dran.
> Die maschinen spielen direkt gegeneinander - und ich schau zu.
> 
> Dass ist genau wie beim Fussball - man spielt ja auch nicht selber, sondern schaut nur zu.....


 
und dafür willst du 1000€ ausgeben?


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> Ne. Ich bin garnicht dran.
> Die maschinen spielen direkt gegeneinander - und ich schau zu.


 
Bei aller Nettigkeit aber von etwas so sinnlosem habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er meint, dass Rechner gegen Rechner spielen  Und da gewinnt dann der schnellste Rechenknecht, oder wie?


Der schnellste Rechenknecht hilft, aber das alleine ist nicht alles. Da gibts noch verschiedene Schachprogramme, verschiedene Eröffnungsbücher, Endspieltabellen.

Wisst ihr, man muss Spass daran haben. Wie an einem Ferrari. Man braucht ihn nicht wirklich, aber wems Spass macht....


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

^^sicher hast du das Thres 

Ich mach doch ständug nichts anderes ....lasse mein Sys gegen andere in benchmarks antreten (2D ....super Pi, Wprime usw )
Und im Prinzip ist Schach nichts anderes


----------



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Verstehe ich dich richtig das dein sys gegen andere spielen soll ?
> 
> Ich könnte ja mal eins meiner sys da antreten lassen
> Wer oder was soll dann meins schlagen


Eh - Vorsicht. 
Es gibt immer eine, der mehr hat. 
Und bei diesem Spiel gewinnt auch der nicht immer.

Was hast du denn so anzubieten ?



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja aber richtig bekloppt.
> 
> Erinnert daran.


 
Ja, natürlich ist das bekloppt. ist das nicht herrlich ?



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> und dafür willst du 1000€ ausgeben?


 
Ja. meine letzten beiden Rechner waren ein P550 und ein P700. Die ersetze ich jetzt. Und da kann ich mir mal was leisten, was für die nächsten 10 Jahre reicht.


----------



## Softy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Ich finde das interessant 

Ich würde mal einen i7-3930K + Corsair H110 + Asrock X79 Extreme3 vorschlagen. Damit sollte man den i7 auf ~4,5 GHz bringen.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich mach doch ständug nichts anderes ....lasse mein Sys gegen andere in benchmarks antreten (2D ....super Pi, Wprime usw )
> Und im Prinzip ist Schach nichts anderes


 
Dazu äußere ich mich jetzt nicht. 

Ich besorge mir lieber noch ein paar Reifen und brenne sie auf.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> Ja. meine letzten beiden Rechner waren ein P550 und ein P700. Die ersetze ich jetzt. Und da kann ich mir mal was leisten, was für die nächstenm 10 Jahre reicht.


 
bitte bearbeitenbutton benutzen

wenn dem so sein sollte, dann steck noch ne gute graka (z.b. die sapphire hd 7970) mit rein, dann kannste auch was richtiges zocken


----------



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu äußere ich mich jetzt nicht.
> 
> Ich besorge mir lieber noch ein paar Reifen und brenne sie auf.


Wie war der Spruch ?

"sowas sinnloses habe ich noch nie gehört"

lach!

Also, wer wills mal probieren ?


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> Eh - vorsicht.
> Es gibt immer eine, der Mehr hat.
> Und bei diesem Spiel gewinnt auch der nicht immer.
> 
> Was hast du denn so anzubieten ?


 
reicht das ? 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Softy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



True Monkey schrieb:


> reicht das ?
> 
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1



Wie lange dauert denn so eine Schach-Partie? Nicht dass Dir das LN² ausgeht währenddessen


----------



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich finde das interessant
> 
> Ich würde mal einen i7-3930K + Corsair H110 + Asrock X79 Extreme3 vorschlagen. Damit sollte man den i7 auf ~4,5 GHz bringen.


 
Siehst du - und DAS hört sich gut an. 
Ausser dem Preis für den Corsair ..... geht das nicht mehr luftgekühlt ? wäre mir lieber...


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

^^keine angst ....meinen Gulftown hatte ich schon mal 25 Stunden ununterbrochen unter Ln2 ohne abzutauen

aber nachdem der TE so schön erklärt hat das mehrere Kerne eher kontraproduktiv sind tendiere ich eher hier zu den das sys bau ich unter 300€ zusammen 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

aber mit einem anderen Board


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert denn so eine Schach-Partie? Nicht dass Dir das LN² ausgeht währenddessen


 
Bei 6,8GHz ist die Sache sehr schnell vorbei. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Ausser dem Preis für den Corsair ..... geht das nicht mehr luftgekühlt ? wäre mir lieber...



nicht wenn du den Takt haben willst.


----------



## Topper_Harley (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Geil! Schach unter Dice bzw. LN2 

Stell mir das grad Bildlich vor .... zieh doch endlich!!!! ZIEEEEHHHH!!


----------



## Heretic (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich finde das interessant
> 
> Ich würde  mal einen i7-3930K + Corsair H110 + Asrock X79 Extreme3 vorschlagen.  Damit sollte man den i7 auf ~4,5 GHz bringen.





der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> wenn dem so sein sollte, dann steck noch ne gute graka (z.b. die sapphire hd 7970) mit rein, dann kannste auch was richtiges zocken



Also rein zur sache 

Muss dne beiden Recht geben. Die beiden Optionen wäre was passendes für dich.

Ob nun der H110 als Wasserkühl/Lüftkühl Hybride oder ne Reinen Lüftkühler ist jetzt nicht das Thema. Ne Silver Arrow SB sollte das auch aktzeptabel hinbekommen , wenn auch mit ne bischen mehr murren bzgl Temp und Geräusche


Beim Gehäuse hab ich mal ne kleine Liste gemacht :
Produktvergleich Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02), BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP), BitFenix Shinobi Germany Edition (BFC-SNB-150-GER1-RP), Zalman Z11 Plus, Antec Three Hundred Two schwarz (0761345-15320-1), BitFenix Shinobi Core U
Es gibt zwar auch billigere. ABER , wenn du nen 6 Kerner Kühlen willst brauchst du einfach Platzt für dne Kühler und da würde ich liber nen 10 mehr ausgeben für ein anständiges Gehäuse. Das Rundet das ganze auch ne bischen ab.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Softy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> Ausser dem Preis für den Corsair ..... geht das nicht mehr luftgekühlt ? wäre mir lieber...



Wenn Du nicht zufällig eine super OC-CPU erwischst, gehen den Luftkühlern (auch den Doppelturmkühlern) die Luft aus () bei 4,5 GHz. Mit einem guten Luftkühler wären so grob geschätzt 4,2 GHz drin.


----------



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



True Monkey schrieb:


> reicht das ?
> 
> CPU-Z Validator 3.1


 
Nunja, für den Anfang nicht schlecht. Musst du aber im Turnier für roundabout 2 Stunden in 19 Partien zu je 2-7 Minuten halten.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert denn so eine Schach-Partie? Nicht dass Dir das LN² ausgeht währenddessen


 
kein risiko eingehen: Flüssig-Helium-Behälter Stratos 380SL - Produkte > Flüssig-Helium |


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Die 365 Liter sind bei True Monkey doch schon nach einer halben Stunde alle.


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Ich würde erst mal hiermit antreten 

Unter 300€ wenn ich ein anderes Board nehme .....und 1 kern passt doch oder ? 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Starker Bus Takt.


----------



## Topper_Harley (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Kannst du uns denn mal in dieses PC vs. PC Schach einführen? 

Bin auch interessiert an diesem Virtuellen P*mmel Fechten


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

haha ...jepp 

war aber die falsche CPU 

meinte das sys 

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

kostenpunkt ...keine 400€ mit anderem Board und Graka braucht es dank IGP wohl nicht


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Sehr interessant. Ich kenne eigentlich nur maximal 39er Multi für den 3470. Oder liegt es daran dass du nur ein Kern am Laufen hast?


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

^^richtig erkannt  (funzt aber auch mit zwei )

edit :und bei 4 ist 38 max nicht 39


----------



## Softy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Also ich habe jetzt mal den Startpost gelesen 

Wenn die Anzahl der Kerne nicht so wichtig ist, würde ich einen i5-3570K nehmen + EKL Alpenföhn K2 o.ä. Damit geht der i5 schon bis ~4,8 GHz.

Oder man nimmt einen i5-2500K, der geht unter Luft normalerweise bis 5GHz.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^richtig erkannt
> 
> edit :und bei 4 ist 38 max nicht 39


 
Ich hatte schon 39er Multi.
Allerdings mit einem alten Bios. Nach einem Bios update war das Geschichte mit den 39. 



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn die Anzahl der Kerne nicht so wichtig ist,  würde ich einen i5-3570K nehmen + EKL Alpenföhn K2 o.ä. Damit geht der  i5 schon bis ~4,8 GHz.
> 
> Oder man nimmt einen i5-2500K, der geht unter Luft normalerweise bis 5GHz.



Der 2500k ist bei 5GHz aber langsamer als der 3570k bei 4,8GHz.


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

dann nimm mal ein asrock pro 3 

Dann wirst du erstaunt feststellen das damit der 40er Multi sogar hochtaktet sobald nur last auf zwei kerne ist ohne die anderen im bios zu deaktivieren


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Ich hatte ein Asrock für den 39er Multi.


----------



## Softy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der 2500k ist bei 5GHz aber langsamer als der 3570k bei 4,8GHz.



Die sind dann ungefähr gleich schnell, ich denke, dass der i5-2500K etwa 300 MHz mehr braucht für die gleiche Leistung. Den i5-2500K hatte ich unter Luft auch schon mal bei 5,3 GHz : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...faehiger-x64-cpu-benchmark-4.html#post3949798 (aber nicht wirklich stabil )


----------



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt mal den Startpost gelesen
> 
> Wenn die Anzahl der Kerne nicht so wichtig ist, würde ich einen i5-3570K nehmen + EKL Alpenföhn K2 o.ä. Damit geht der i5 schon bis ~4,8 GHz.
> 
> Oder man nimmt einen i5-2500K, der geht unter Luft normalerweise bis 5GHz.


Wow, ihr haut ja zu - da kann ich nicht mehr allen antworten, sry.

Das obige ist nicht ganz richtig - bei gleicher Gesamterechenleistung ist der mit der geringeren Kernzahl ETWAS im vorteil. 

Bei höherer Gesamtrechenleistung des Mehrkerners wird er wohl vorne bleiben.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

setz einen i5 3570k auf ein z77x ud3h und kühl das evtl mit einer corsair h110 (oder einem k2)


----------



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Kannst du uns denn mal in dieses PC vs. PC Schach einführen?
> 
> Bin auch interessiert an diesem Virtuellen P*mmel Fechten


Also:

Chessbase.de oder chessbase.com.

Ladet euch den Gastzugang herunter. 

Update : http://www.fritzhelp.com/download/PlayChessV7Setup.exe

Damit könnt ihr euch in den Server Chessbase einloggen. Ihr seht ein nettes Gesamtsystem, mit dem man weltweit gegen andere Schachspielen kann (ohne PC-Unterstützung!), mit Chat, mit Leistungsbewertung, Broadcasting und allem drum und dran. 

Es gibt Turniere, sowohl im menschlichen PC wie auch im Maschinenraum.

In den Maschinenraum (NUR da ist PCunterstütziung erlaubt) kommt ihr allerdings nur mit einem bezahlten Zugang hinein. das geht glaub ich ab 29,50/Jahr ,wenn ihr eines der möglichen Produkte (Eröffnungsbücher, Fritz/Houdini, Datenbank.....) kauft.  

Für einzelne,oder Mods von euch, würde ich mich um einen kostenlosen Zugang bemühen. 

Ich denke, ihr kommt soweit klar, sonst fragen. 
Ich fürchte alledings, dass wir dazu an richtiger Stelle ein neues Thema aufmachen sollten. 
Aber vielleicht ist doch jemand angefixt ?

(Eine Bitte - versucht NICHT mit Maschinen gegen Menschen zu bescheissen. Die erwischen euch, sicher,  und finden das nicht lustig).


----------



## Leandros (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Großartiger Thread mal wieder. 

Beim Schach zuschauen, im Prinzip HWBot mit Schach.


----------



## IRadio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Leandros schrieb:


> Großartiger Thread mal wieder.
> 
> Beim Schach zuschauen, im Prinzip HWBot mit Schach.



Ich sagte es schon - bei Fussball und bei Formel 1 schaut man auch zu.


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Ok ...installiert und als gast angemeldet 

Bin im computerraum ...und jetzt ? 
wie geht es weiter ?


----------



## Topper_Harley (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Da eier ich auch grad rum


----------



## Softy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

So würde ich es machen: 

CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed
Board:  ASRock X79 Extreme3, X79 
 RAM: 2x Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)  oder GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600), vielleicht reichen ja auch 4x 2GB Riegel.
 SSD: Produktvergleich Samsung SSD 840 Series  
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3
Gehäuse: Ins Corsair Carbide 300R müsste die H110 reinpassen  
Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H110 
Graka: MSI R6450-MD1GD3/LP, Radeon HD 6450, 1GB DDR3


----------



## Bozz03 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Könnt ihr das mal aufnehmen wenns geht? hört sich interessant an


----------



## True Monkey (18. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

jetzt habe ich mich eingklinkt und nun akzeptiert das Prog mein kennwort nicht mehr

Und wenn ich auf "wie werde ich Springer klicke ...server abgelaufen 

oje


----------



## Axonia (18. April 2013)

Berichtet dann mal bitte  
Einerseits finde ich das ja schon lustig, allerdings auch sehr interessant. 
Coole Sache, nie davon gehört dass PCs gegen PCs antreten.


----------



## IRadio (19. April 2013)

Topper_Harley schrieb:


> Da eier ich auch grad rum


Hi, bin wieder da. Für die Antwort mache ich besser ein Thema im Gamebereich auf, wo ist das richtig ?

ich habe mal 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...51-online-schach-pc-gegen-pc.html#post5198298

Aufgemacht. Da beantworte ich die Fragen bezüglich Chessbase.



Axonia schrieb:


> Berichtet dann mal bitte
> Einerseits finde ich das ja schon lustig, allerdings auch sehr interessant.
> Coole Sache, nie davon gehört dass PCs gegen PCs antreten.


Es ist die logische Konsequenz aus der Existenz und Benutzung von Schachprogrammen.

Längst sind sie ein Werkzeug bei der Vorbereitung von menschlichen Spielern, Turniere/Wettbewerbe gibt es für Schachprogramme ja auch. Und über den Server kann man das von zuhause aus auch machen, jederzeit. 

Wie schon gesagt, man kann einzelne Spiele gegen andere machen, oder an Turnieren teilnehmen, die praktisch jeden Abend, speziell aber auch an Wochenenden stattfinden. 

Für die Einzelspiele kann man jedes einzeln "Herausfordern" oder "annehmen", oder man lässt es den PC auch selbst automatisch machen. Natürlich kann man die Spielstärke, Spielfarbe, Spielzeit vorwählen.... ist sehr gut gemacht. 

Turniere finden immer in eigenen Räumen statt. im Turnierraum des Maschinenraums braucht man nur "mitmachen" anzuwählen, man wird aufgenommen, danach geht alles automatisch.... der Turnierleiter organsiert dann alle Spiele. 

Während des Spiels sieht man die Berechnungsergebnisse, altueller Stand, Brettposition...... alle Wünsche werden erfüllt.

Nachdem ich das Thema "Materialschlacht" schon angesprochen habe - natürlich ist Rechenleistung wichtig, aber auch nicht alles. Es gibt eine Menge zusätzlicher Parameter, die man sich mit der Zeit aneignet, um aus der gleichen Hardware doch ein bischen mehr Spielstärke herauszuholen ...



Softy schrieb:


> So würde ich es machen:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed
> Board:  ASRock X79 Extreme3, X79
> ...


Zurück zu meiner Frage.

Ich habs mir überlegt, ich werde euren Ratschlag bezüglich Wakü beherzigen.  Wenn ich das Ding schon angehe, wilch ich auch die Chance auf das Machbare haben. Ich wüsste allerdings gerne mal aus berufenem Munde, wieviel Stress man mit einer Wakü hat - muss man da regelmässig nachschauen ? Oder muss ich mich nach einer Quelle mit kühlem Brunnenwasser umschauen ?

Der obige Vorschlag gefällt mir sehr gut, das scheints genau zu treffen, um was ich gefragt habe. interessant ist, dass das NT auch nur als 400 W angegeben ist, vielleicht reicht meines ja doch. Ich habe vergessen, nach dem Typ zu schauen, ich werde das nochmal mitbringen und der freundlichen Gemeinde hier vorstellen.

Vielen Dank an alle erstmal!


----------



## Softy (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Meinst Du eine echte Wasserkühlung oder die Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung von Corsair?

Eine echte Wasserkühlung kostet nochmal ein paar Hundert € und muss regelmäßig gewartet werden. Die Corsair H110 ist wartungsfrei.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

für die corsair h110 sollten aber noch 2 140mm lüfter mitgekauft werden, da die mitgelieferten sehr laut sind. zu empfehlen wäreN DIESE


----------



## Makalar (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> für die corsair h110 sollten aber noch 2 140mm lüfter mitgekauft werden, da die mitgelieferten sehr laut sind. zu empfehlen wäreN DIESE


 
Diese sind auch noch sehr gut:
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> zu empfehlen wäreN DIESE


 
Die be Quiet! Lüfter halte ich für völlig ungeeignet, weil die keinen geschlossenen Rahmen haben und daher der statische Luftdruck viel zu gering ist


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> Die be Quiet! Lüfter halte ich für völlig ungeeignet, weil die keinen geschlossenen Rahmen haben und daher der statische Luftdruck viel zu gering ist


 
habs geändert, meister


----------



## Softy (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> habs geändert, meister



So ist's brav


----------



## IRadio (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

So, ich habe alle meine Hausaufgaben gemacht, danke nochmal an die Tips betr. H110 und leise Lüfter. Wird alles beherzigt. 
Bleibt das NT, welches ich noch checke.

Einzige Frage - die Aussage war, dass der H110 ins Corsair Carbide 300 R reinpassen MÜSSTE. Tut er nun oder nicht ?
(Und Anfängerfrage - ists richtig, dass der oben montiert wird ? Bastelarbeit ? oder alles passend ?)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. April 2013)

Das netzteil (straight power e9 400 watt) ist ein modell aus einer der besten z.z erhältlichen netzteilserien. Auf der 12v schiene (für prozessor und graka) stehen 390 watt zur verfügung, was für eine 130 watt cpu (und die poplige hd 6450) locker langt. Wenn du eine stärkere graka einbauen willst, um spiele wie crysis 3 etc. Zu spielen, würde ich das be quiet dark power pro 10 550 watt nehmen (das beste nt der bis 600 watt klasse)

Die h110 passt ohne probleme ins carbide 300 (im deckel monitieren, lüfter ausblasend)


----------



## IRadio (19. April 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Meinst Du eine echte Wasserkühlung oder die Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung von Corsair?
> 
> Eine echte Wasserkühlung kostet nochmal ein paar Hundert € und muss regelmäßig gewartet werden. Die Corsair H110 ist wartungsfrei.


Ich meinte die H110.

Damit gibt deine Antwort endgültig den Ausschlag FÜR die H110.

(M.E. habe ich bei Schach nämlich eher eine höhere Dauerlast als bei euren Gaming-Anwendungen - und damit auch mehr abzuführende Leistung.)



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das netzteil (straight power e9 400 watt) ist ein modell aus einer der besten z.z erhältlichen netzteilserien. Auf der 12v schiene (für prozessor und graka) stehen 390 watt zur verfügung, was für eine 130 watt cpu (und die poplige hd 6450) locker langt.


Ich schau nochmal, was ich habe.


der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Wenn du eine stärkere graka einbauen willst, um spiele wie crysis 3 etc. Zu spielen, würde ich das be quiet dark power pro 10 550 watt nehmen (das beste nt der bis 600 watt klasse)


Tja, Gamer war ich kaum, bin ich nicht und werd ich auch nicht mehr.

Ich erinnere mich aber  an einiges Equipment, welches ich für meinen Sohn zusammengestellt hatte...

Je 2 große Boxen links und rechts vom Tisch, mit je 80 Watt, dazu ein Masseerreger am Tisch montiert, mit nochmal 100 Watt....
und dann TAK TAK TAK TAK..... 

Die Nachbarn warn garnicht glücklich....



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die h110 passt ohne probleme ins carbide 300 (im deckel montieren, lüfter ausblasend)


ausblasend hätte ich auch gemacht


----------



## Softy (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Ich würde die Lüfter eher einblasend einbauen, dann bekommt der Radi der H110 immer kühle Luft von außen zugefächelt. Aber ausblasend wird schon auch funktionieren.


----------



## IRadio (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde die Lüfter eher einblasend einbauen, dann bekommt der Radi der H110 immer kühle Luft von außen zugefächelt. Aber ausblasend wird schon auch funktionieren.


Dann bau ich den H110 nicht ein, sondern stelle den oben quer drauf - mit 4 Lüftern, dann kann ich das Gehäuse getrennt kühlen....

Und der Corsair bekommt immer schöne kühle Luft - aus einem Eisschrank, den ich mit 50 gefrorenen 1-Liter-Plastikflaschen fülle..... Lufttemperatur -18 grad am Corsair-Eingang !

Har, Har !

6 core - 4,7 Ghz, ich komme !

(update - da das MB das kann, werde ich doch 2400er Dimms nehmen - Atackeeeeee !)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. April 2013)

Mit 4 lüftern solltest du eines beachten: nicht alle ein/ausblasend da es sonst bei zuhohen drehzahlen den radiator zerquetscht oder zerreißt 

Aber im ernst, der airflow ist dann im eimer


----------



## IRadio (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Mit 4 lüftern solltest du eines beachten: nicht alle ein/ausblasend da es sonst bei zuhohen drehzahlen den radiator zerquetscht oder zerreißt
> 
> Aber im ernst, der airflow ist dann im eimer


Naja, die 4 Lüfter waren eher scherzhaft gemeint.... das ist wie bei der Anzahl Kerne und dem Schach - der Gewinn bei verdoppelung der Lüfterzahl wird immer kleiner. Mit 16 Lüftern hat man dan Überschall im Wärmetauscher. Und sähe einfach toll aus....

Ausserdem ist eine Grenze da, wo es den PC seitlich verschiebt bzw umlegt.... aber da helfen dann Kabelbinder.

(Vielleicht sollte ich doch noch übers Brunnenwasser nachdenken - ich werde mal die Temp messen)


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> Dann bau ich den H110 nicht ein, sondern stelle den oben quer drauf - mit 4 Lüftern, dann kann ich das Gehäuse getrennt kühlen....
> Und der Corsair bekommt immer schöne kühle Luft - aus einem Eisschrank,  den ich mit 50 gefrorenen 1-Liter-Plastikflaschen fülle.....  Lufttemperatur -18 grad am Corsair-Eingang !


 
Ich habe immer um 20kg Trockeneis auf mein Case liegen.


----------



## True Monkey (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

jungs ...so sieht ein gescheiter Kühler aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-182°


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



True Monkey schrieb:


> jungs ...so sieht ein gescheiter Kühler aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
da teil lässt nen k2 poplig aussehen


----------



## Tepik (20. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Der Pot an sich müsste doch -192°c haben. Die -182 sind doch bestimmt nur die CPU. Für Die am Pot hättest du  flüssiges  O2 gebraucht was nich so gut ausgehen würde...


----------



## IRadio (21. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das netzteil (straight power e9 400 watt) ist ein modell aus einer der besten z.z erhältlichen netzteilserien. Auf der 12v schiene (für prozessor und graka) stehen 390 watt zur verfügung, was für eine 130 watt cpu (und die poplige hd 6450) locker langt. Wenn du eine stärkere graka einbauen willst, um spiele wie crysis 3 etc. Zu spielen, würde ich das be quiet dark power pro 10 550 watt nehmen (das beste nt der bis 600 watt klasse)
> 
> Die h110 passt ohne probleme ins carbide 300 (im deckel monitieren, lüfter ausblasend)


So, liebe Freunde, 
hier noch die Daten meines herumliegenden Schrottnetzteils (neu):

Es ist ein bequiet BQT E9-CM-480 W  80 plus gold

also 480 Watt, nicht 400, wie ich vorher schrieb. 
Ist das für meinen Fall qualitätsmäßig für das OCing akzeptabel ?

Allen nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## Axonia (21. April 2013)

Naja du hast halt paar Watt mehr, nh 
Aber sonst machst du damit überhaupt gar nichts falsch. Das ist wirklich ein Klasse NT. 
Wenn man noch mehr ausgeben will, dann würde ein p10 in frage kommen oder nen enermax. 
Aber das ist "Quatsch" Hast dir nen klasse NT ausgesucht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. April 2013)

Das e9 480 watt ist mehr akzeptabel


----------



## kev2k (21. April 2013)

Brauchst definitiv kein anderes


----------



## Uter (21. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Interessantes Thema. 

Nochmal zu Waküs:
Eine Wakü benötigt nicht zwingend mehr Wartung als eine Luftkühlung. Je nach System kann der Wartungsaufwand sogar sinken. Lediglich die Inbetriebnahme ist deutlich aufwändiger. 
Wenn das Geld verfügbar ist, dann würde ich hier klar zu einer passenden Wakü raten, da sie...
a) nicht sonderlich viel mehr kostet als eine H110 + gute Lüfter.
b) mehr Leistung hat.
c) träger arbeitet, d.h. die paar Min. Volllast werden ziemlich gut durch die Pausen ausgeglichen, wenn du einen großen AGB nutzt.
d) bei Bedarf auch leise sein kann.


*Moderative Hinweise:
Bitte hier jetzt bei der Kaufberatung bleiben und für weitere Fragen den anderen Thread nutzen. 

@ IRadio:
Bitte vermeide Mehrfachposts und nutze die Bearbeiten-Funktion.*


----------



## Softy (22. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Uter schrieb:


> Eine Wakü benötigt nicht zwingend mehr Wartung als eine Luftkühlung. Je nach System kann der Wartungsaufwand sogar sinken. Lediglich die Inbetriebnahme ist deutlich aufwändiger.



Wie kommst Du denn darauf? Alle paar Monate mal die Luftkühlung kurz durchpusten ist ja wohl deutlich weniger aufwändig als halbjährlich oder so das Wasser zu wechseln


----------



## IRadio (22. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Uter schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema.
> 
> Nochmal zu Waküs:
> Eine Wakü benötigt nicht zwingend mehr Wartung als eine Luftkühlung. Je nach System kann der Wartungsaufwand sogar sinken. Lediglich die Inbetriebnahme ist deutlich aufwändiger.
> ...


Uhm.... ich hab mir sowas angesehen. 

Die "richtigen" Waküs haben offennbar eine Umwälzpumpe - wie ist das bei einem H 110 eigentlich? Die Produktinformationen sagen nichts von Pumpe....


----------



## Softy (22. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Ja, die Corsair H110 hat natürlich auch eine Pumpe, sonst zirkuliert die Kühlflüssigkeit ja nicht


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> Die "richtigen" Waküs haben offennbar eine Umwälzpumpe - wie ist das bei einem H 110 eigentlich? Die Produktinformationen sagen nichts von Pumpe....


 
Der H100 hat auch eine Pumpe. Nur geht die häufiger kaputt als bei den "richtigen WaKüs".


----------



## Softy (22. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

@Threshold
Zum wievielten mal ist Dir die Pumpe der Corsair H100 verreckt?


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Zum wievielten mal ist Dir die Pumpe der Corsair H100 verreckt?


 
Ich benutze das Teil seit ich den 3930k habe. Also seit 16 Monaten ungefähr. Seit dem habe ich 4 Pumpen verschlissen.


----------



## Axonia (22. April 2013)

Krass ... Mach mir keine Angst. 
Meine h60i soll schon länger halten


----------



## blautemple (22. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn darauf? Alle paar Monate mal die Luftkühlung kurz durchpusten ist ja wohl deutlich weniger aufwändig als halbjährlich oder so das Wasser zu wechseln


 
Man muss bei einer Wakü nicht halbjährlich das Wasser wechseln, wenn man nicht gerade ausflockende farbige Plörre drinnen hat  :ugly_


----------



## Uter (22. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn darauf? Alle paar Monate mal die Luftkühlung kurz durchpusten ist ja wohl deutlich weniger aufwändig als halbjährlich oder so das Wasser zu wechseln





blautemple schrieb:


> Man muss bei einer Wakü nicht halbjährlich das  Wasser wechseln, wenn man nicht gerade ausflockende farbige Plörre  drinnen hat  :ugly_


 Genau. Es ist absolut kein Problem eine Wakü ein Jahr am Stück laufen zu lassen. Teilweise muss man in diesem Zeitraum nichtmal Wasser nachfüllen. Mit vielen Flüssigkeiten sollten auch 5 Jahre ohne Wasserwechsel machbar sein (ob es sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Frage, aber Wasserkühlungen für Server o.ä. werden ja auch nicht (ständig) neu befüllt) und 5 Jahre ist nichtmal meine Hardware alt. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Die "richtigen" Waküs haben offennbar eine Umwälzpumpe - wie ist das bei einem H 110 eigentlich? Die Produktinformationen sagen nichts von Pumpe....


 Der Aufbau entspricht weitestgehend "richtigen" Wasserkühlungen, die Eigenschaften sind aber völlig unterschiedlich. Deshalb gibt es auch den Konflikt, ob man Kompaktkühlungen Wasserkühlungen nennen sollte oder eben nicht.



Axonia schrieb:


> Krass ... Mach mir keine Angst.
> Meine h60i soll schon länger halten


 Keine Angst, obwohl die Pumpen absolute Billigprodukte sind, gibt es scheinbar kaum Ausfälle (zumindest nicht, wenn die Pumpe nicht schon von Anfang an Probleme gemacht hat).


----------



## IRadio (23. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Mann, Mann, Mann, bei euch kann man schneller lernen als man lesen kann.

Uter, du hast von einer Wakü  "nur wenig teurer als H110" gesprochen - welche Komponenten und welchen Preis muss ich mir darunter vorstellen?

Irgendwie hab ich jetzt Blut geleckt....



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich benutze das Teil seit ich den 3930k habe. Also seit 16 Monaten ungefähr. Seit dem habe ich 4 Pumpen verschlissen.



Heisst das, man kann die Pumpe als Ersatzteil bekommen und wechseln?


----------



## Uter (23. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> Uter, du hast von einer Wakü  "nur wenig teurer als H110" gesprochen - welche Komponenten und welchen Preis muss ich mir darunter vorstellen?


Eien Orientierung bekommst du im Wakü-Bereich in der Bsp.-Konfiguration (oben angepinnt).



IRadio schrieb:


> Heisst das, man kann die Pumpe als Ersatzteil bekommen und wechseln?


 Nein, modular sind nur "richtige" Waküs (und die Cooler Master Eisberg).


----------



## IRadio (25. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

So, den ersten Rutsch der Komponenten habe ich bestellt, das Basteln kann losgehen - soon, wie man sagt.

Stay tuned....

Update: wo sind eigentlich die interessierten fürs schachspielen geblieben ?

Update 2: ich habe einen thread über Wärmewiderstand von komponenten begonnen. wer Lust hat, dort mitzudiskutieren ...


----------



## Axonia (25. April 2013)

Wuhuuuu *_*


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Uter schrieb:


> Keine Angst, obwohl die Pumpen absolute Billigprodukte sind, gibt es scheinbar kaum Ausfälle (zumindest nicht, wenn die Pumpe nicht schon von Anfang an Probleme gemacht hat).



Da scheinen wir dann völlig andere Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben. 



IRadio schrieb:


> Heisst das, man kann die Pumpe als Ersatzteil bekommen und wechseln?



Nein. In der Kompakt Wakü ist ja alles drin. Ist da irgendwas kaputt musst du alles wewgwerfen.


----------



## Uter (26. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da scheinen wir dann völlig andere Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben.


 Hast du dazu Zahlen? Ich selbst nutze keine Kompaktkühlung und kann mich deshalb nur auf die Fälle im Netz beziehen.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Uter schrieb:


> Hast du dazu Zahlen? Ich selbst nutze keine Kompaktkühlung und kann mich deshalb nur auf die Fälle im Netz beziehen.


 
Ich habe die Zahlen von einigen PC Läden in Hamburg und natürlich auch meine eigenen Erfahrungen.
Die Corsair Modelle werden von allen KoWaKüs auf häufigsten gekauft und die Ausfallrate liegt bei rund 5%.
Wenn es ein Defekt gibt ist es immer die Pumpe. Noch nie sind Schläuche oder Anschlüsse kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Uter (27. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Bei Mindfactory sind es wohl durchschnittlich ca. 7%. Ich bleib dabei: In den meisten Fällen ist eine Lukü oder eine richtige Wakü deutlich sinnvoller.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Uter schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei: In den meisten Fällen ist eine Lukü oder eine richtige Wakü deutlich sinnvoller.


 
Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.
Nur kommst du bei Sandy E mit Luftkühlung nicht so wirklich weit und eine Wakü kostet halt viel Geld.


----------



## IRadio (29. April 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Uter schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory sind es wohl durchschnittlich ca. 7%. Ich bleib dabei: In den meisten Fällen ist eine Lukü oder eine richtige Wakü deutlich sinnvoller.


So, der erste Schwung der Komponenten ist angekommen. 

Mit ner Corsair 110.. Mal sehen, ob meine hält 

Jetzt beginnt das fröhliche mechanische Basteln.


----------



## IRadio (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Am WE war erste Bastelstunde.

Mein Jott - was viele Drähte. Mein letzter Aufbau war zu einer Zeit, als IDE Platten das Maß aller Dinge waren, und Stecker sahen aus, wie Gott sie schuf... nicht son Flachstecker-Gedödles, über das man glatt ein Gigaherz schicken kann......

Das Corsair-Gehäuse ist teilweise billig, teilweise genial und sieht einfach schick aus. 

Um so einen Kühlkörper überhaupt passend zur CPU aufzubauen, muss man ja erstmal die Bedienungsanleitung lesen... sowas bin ich einfach nicht gewohnt.

Jedenfalls habe ich ein paar kleine Fragen, und bitte die geschätzte Community nochmal um Hilfe bzw. eure Meinung.

1) Der H110 passt nicht so ins Gehäuse. Das Ding baut mit den beiden Lüftern soweit nach unten (Richtung Kante MoBo), dass der Lüfterrand mit dem oberen Kühlkörper kollidiert. Das sind in der Höhe gerade mal 5 mm, in der Tiefe etwa 15mm.

Ich habe verworfen : Montage auf der Seitenwand, Lüfter oder Kühlgitter ausserhalb vom Rechner. 

Es bleibt entweder
- verschieben der Einheit um 15 mm (vom Mobo weg). Das geht gerade, aber würde neue Löcher erfordern. Ein schmaler Rand von 10 mm vom Kühhlkörper und Lüfter wäre abgedeckt.
- Flachere Lüfter, um 5 mm. Gibt es die ?
- Nur ein Lüfter.

Was sagen die Profis ?

2) Es gibt am ASrock zwar ein Meer von Lüfteranschlüssen, aber für die CPU sinds nur 2. Ich habe aber 2 Fans, plus den Pumpenanschluss.

Darüber hinaus gibt es 3-und 4-polige Anschlüsse, das wichtige darüber hat mir google gerade erzählt.  (und im Handbuch stehts auch)

Für die CPU gibts 2, für Gehäuselüfter gibts 3, und noch einen für "Power". Davon ist nur einer für die CPU und einer fürs Chassis 4-polig.

Trotzdem habe ich schon mehr 4-polige Fans, speziell bei der CPU. 

Wie macht ihr das - Lötkolben ? Oder gibts split cables ? (dass einer der beiden dann nicht mehr Speed-überwacht ist, ist mir klar). 
Und was ist der "power" - Fan - ich denke, der im Netzteil regelt sich selbst ?

Oder sind die 3-poligen auch (über die Betriebsspannung) (PWM)-geregelt?

3) Das Gehäuse hat bereits 2 Lüfter. Einer sitzt hinten an dem Platz, der seit alters her dafür da ist (hinten mitte), der andere vorn hinter der Frontblende, aber oberhalb des Festplattengehäuses (welches unten sitzt).
Brauchen die Festplatten ( 1 mal 2 Gbyte und einmal SSD) eigentlich Kühlluftstrom, und wenn ja:
- lieber den Fan tiefersetzen, der schon da ist
- einen weiteren 120er davorsetzen ( das wäre der 5. Lüfter im Gehäuse
- so lassen ?


4) Ich habe mir, brav euren Ratschlägen folgend, Gedanken über die Luftführung gemacht.

Zentraler Punkt sind ja erstmal die beiden mächtigen 140er des Corsair. Ich werde die einziehend montieren - optimale Kühlwirkung ist gewünscht. Dann blase ich 200 Watt leicht erwärmte Luft ins Gehäuse, die von 2 Gehäuselüftern dann wieder rausgeschaufelt wird.

Lästig ist, dass der oder die  Lüfter vorn  eigentlich einblasend sein sollte - sonst haben die Platten keinen Luftstrom. Dann habe ich aber drei, die einblasen. (und eine komplett gelochte Seitenwand links, wo die Luft abströmen kann).

Da ich keine heisse Grafikkarte drin habe und ansonsten nur das MB zu kühlen ist.... ist das ok so ?

So, ich danke euch schon mal wieder.

update : Noch eine Kleinigkeit, der Wasserkühler ist als WLP mit einer dünnen grauen Folie belegt. Ich sa sowas schon irgendwo als Angebot. Was sagen die Fachleute - runtermachen und MX 2 drauf oder ist das ok ?
(und eigentlich wäre das eine gute Idee für mich, den Unterschied mal rauszufinden).......


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. Mai 2013)

Nimm die h110 und steck sie in die seitenwand (ausblasend). Als wlp kannste natürlich die mx-4 oder noch besser die pk-1 nehmen, aber die vorhandene langt auch


----------



## IRadio (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Nimm die h110 und steck sie in die seitenwand (ausblasend). Als wlp kannste natürlich die mx-4 oder noch besser die pk-1 nehmen, aber die vorhandene langt auch



Seitenwand - meinst du die linke ? Die ist zwar perforiert, aber beim Öffnen geht der Kühler mit weg - das wäre mir zu umständlich. Oder meinst du vielleicht die rechte, die MoBo-Seite ? Da sind keine Löcher drinnen (und das Mobo ist im Luftsrom). 

WLP - ich habe im Moment MX2 und A. Silver, sowie eine kleine Menge, die beim Macho dabei war. Zu dem Thema habe ich mal Excel bemüht, das präsentiere ich demnächst.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

ich steh grad aufm schlauch, welches case hast denn?


----------



## IRadio (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Corsari Carbide 300 R, war mir hier im Thread empfohlen worden.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

leg die lüfter oben aufs case (einblasend) und den radi im case-dann sollte genug platz sein


----------



## IRadio (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> leg die lüfter oben aufs case (einblasend) und den radi im case-dann sollte genug platz sein


 
Jo, dann passt es. Wenigstens.

Ich habe aber auch 12 mm Lüfter gefunden, allerdings nur 120er.... vielleicht mach ich damit nochwas. Dazu muss ich nochmals genau messen......


----------



## Uter (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> Um so einen Kühlkörper überhaupt passend zur CPU aufzubauen, muss man ja erstmal die Bedienungsanleitung lesen... sowas bin ich einfach nicht gewohnt.


Hab ich auch noch nie gemacht. Ein Mann braucht keine Bedienungsanleitung. 



IRadio schrieb:


> - verschieben der Einheit um 15 mm (vom Mobo weg). Das geht gerade, aber würde neue Löcher erfordern. Ein schmaler Rand von 10 mm vom Kühhlkörper und Lüfter wäre abgedeckt.


Das würde ich an deiner Stelle machen.



IRadio schrieb:


> - Flachere Lüfter, um 5 mm. Gibt es die ?


Gibt es afaik nicht mit passendem 140er Rahmen.



IRadio schrieb:


> - Nur ein Lüfter.


... verschenkt massiv Leistung.



IRadio schrieb:


> Oder gibts split cables ?


Gibt es, aber beachte die max. Belastbarkeit des Anschlusses.



IRadio schrieb:


> Oder sind die 3-poligen auch (über die Betriebsspannung) (PWM)-geregelt?


Das 4. Kabel ist das PWM-Kabel. Über die Spannung kannst du alle Lüfter regeln, die Frage ist ob dein Board das kann.



IRadio schrieb:


> - lieber den Fan tiefersetzen, der schon da ist


So würde ich es machen.



IRadio schrieb:


> Da ich keine heisse Grafikkarte drin habe und ansonsten nur das MB zu kühlen ist.... ist das ok so ?


Genau deshalb würde ich die Kompaktkühlung ausblasend montieren. Unterm Strich sollten ähnlich viele Lüfter rausblasen wie reinblasen, ein ausblasender Lüfter ist jedoch immer Pflicht.


----------



## IRadio (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Uter schrieb:


> (Kühler seitlich versetzen)
> 
> Das würde ich an deiner Stelle machen.


Ich habe schmalere Lüfter in 120x120 bestellt. Wenn das passt, nehme ich so die Originalaufhängung.
Alternativ ist mir noch was ganz edles eingefallen:
Die linke Wand hat eine riesige perforierte Fläche. Ich setze den Radiator mit Lüftern innen dagegen - an eine Aufhängug, die man wie eine Motorhaube hochklappen kann.....



Uter schrieb:


> (split cables)
> Gibt es, aber beachte die max. Belastbarkeit des Anschlusses.


Wieder mal habe ich die Stelle noch nicht gefunden, die die Belastbarkeit der Anschlüsse angibt. 



Uter schrieb:


> Das 4. Kabel ist das PWM-Kabel. Über die Spannung kannst du alle Lüfter regeln, die Frage ist ob dein Board das kann.


Ist soweit bekannt. 
Auch dazu habe ich beim von euch empfohlenen Asrock extreme 3 nichts dazu gefunden. Ich werds einfach ausprobieren.


Uter schrieb:


> Genau deshalb würde ich die Kompaktkühlung ausblasend montieren. Unterm Strich sollten ähnlich viele Lüfter rausblasen wie reinblasen, ein ausblasender Lüfter ist jedoch immer Pflicht.


Wegen der reichlich perforierten linken Wand würd ich sogar von dieser Regel eine Ausnahme machen. Aber ich schau mal.

update: Das "restliche" Material ist bestellt. Beim Bestellen der CPU habe ich die Augen zumachen müssen - die Zahl konnte ich garnicht ansehen.

update 2 @uter, wo wird hier denn über WLP diskutiert ? ic habe da im Kühlerthread was imho interessantes gefunden....


----------



## Uter (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> Wegen der reichlich perforierten linken Wand würd ich sogar von dieser Regel eine Ausnahme machen. Aber ich schau mal.


Würde ich nicht, aber Probieren geht über Studieren... 



IRadio schrieb:


> update 2 @uter, wo wird hier denn über WLP diskutiert ? ic habe da im Kühlerthread was imho interessantes gefunden....


 WLP wird i.d.R. im Lukü-Bereich besprochen (dort gibt es auch schon massenhaft Threads dazu), wenn es nur um generelle Leistungsfragen geht, dann gibt es entsprechende Tests. Wenn es um deinen Kühlerthread geht, dann gehört es dort rein und es ist kein neuer Thread nötig.


----------



## IRadio (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Zwischenstand: Der H110 ist "unters Dach" gewandert, nur die Kühler mussten aussenbords - obendrauf. 

14.5 : Wann kommt endlich die CPU? 

15.5. Die ist da und schon eingebaut. Aber die Grafikkarte fehlt...

15.5. jetzt kommt Moboeinbau, Verkabelung,....

16.5. Grafikkarte ist da. Nur die SSD fehlt. keine Zeit....

17.5. Gestern abend alles zusammengesteckt (Grafikkarte rein, nur die ssd fehlt immer noch), Kühler aufgesetzt, Benzin eingefüllt und den Anlasser betätigt. Die 5  Lüfter stürmen mit dem Geräusch einer Kesselschmiede los, und nach bangen fast 6 Sekunden: Biosbildschirm kommt ! 

6 Zylinder tuckern geruhsam im Leerlauf, nur die Wasserpumpe im H110 klackert so vor sich hin...

21.5. Windows installiert, und zum erstenmal auch etwas Last drauf. Mann, der H110 ist ja der Hammer! Mit der völlig freien Frischluft, die er hat, tut er sich gerade mal 4-5 Grad rein, um 90 Watt abzuführen - Rth = 0,06, in etwa. Das muss ich erst bei höherer Leistung genau bestimmen. Absolute Temp bisher 48 Grad unter prime.  

Darauf habe ich ihn schonmal probeweise ins Rennen geschickt, um mehr Daten zu sammeln und die Lüfter einzuregeln. Na, bei 90 Watt bleiben die noch im Leerlauf 

24.5. Erste OC-Versuche bis 4,3 Ghz. Geht prima. 

Aber jetzt mal in Ruhe mit Prime....



Nach dem Urlaub gehts im Juni weiter - stay tuned....


----------



## IRadio (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

So, die Signatur zeigt es - bis 4,4 Ghz lief alles problemlos.

Spannungen sind beunruhigend niedrig, wenn ich so von anderen OCs lese... die Verlustleistung nach HWmon liegen aber schon über der nominellen TDP (130W), ich habe um die 140 Watt. 4,4 Ghz ist solid für eine Stunde P95 und mehr, auch keine Abstürze im nornalen Betrieb. 


Jetzt aber würde ich gerne um ein paar Tips fragen, wie es bei 4,6 und darüber weitergehen soll, alle meine Versuche dafür sind bisher gescheitert. Die Einstellungen und Benennungen im Asrock extreme 3 sind etwas anders als das, was ich sonst lese. 

Vcore ist manuell festgelegt, PLL Overvoltage kann man nur auf kleinsten Wert (0,004) festlegen statt Auto. Speedstep ist noch an, c1/c3 auch. HT ist abgeschaltet, brauch ich bei Schach nicht,  Maximalstrom ist nicht abgeschaltet, sondern erhöht, Verlustleistung ebenso.  Merkwürdig ist, dass die Verlustleistung anfangs etwas steigt, dann u.U wieder sinken kann auf den alten Wert. 

Getestet wird mit Prime95, bei 4,6 kommen im günstigsten Fall schon nach Minuten Errors und 1-2 Cores stellen ab. Das wird auch bei 1,28 Volt nicht besser. 

Was mache ich falsch - bin ich mit der Spannung zu vorsichtig, ist die Leistungsaufnahme so noch ok ?


----------



## Softy (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Läuft die Kiste denn mit 4,5 GHz stabil?

Vermutlich musst Du mit der Spannung etwas hoch, wie sind denn die Temperaturen bei Prime95? 55°C? Dann ist schon noch etwas Luft nach oben, bis 70°C sind unbedenklich.

Weiterer Stellhebel wäre die Load Line Calibration, die könntest Du etwas erhöhen, dann fällt die Spannung unter Last und beim Übergang  Idle - Last  (VDroop) nicht so stark ab.


----------



## IRadio (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Softy schrieb:


> Läuft die Kiste denn mit 4,5 GHz stabil?
> 
> Vermutlich musst Du mit der Spannung etwas hoch, wie sind denn die Temperaturen bei Prime95? 55°C? Dann ist schon noch etwas Luft nach oben, bis 70°C sind unbedenklich.
> 
> Weiterer Stellhebel wäre die Load Line Calibration, die könntest Du etwas erhöhen, dann fällt die Spannung unter Last und beim Übergang  Idle - Last  (VDroop) nicht so stark ab.



Ich habe mit 4,5 nur gebootet, getestet habe ich nicht. 

Temperatur bei 140 Watt/4,4 Ghz sind etwa 56 Grad, da ist noch Luft, der H110 ist schon klasse.

LLC steht auf 3/5, das ist die mittlere Stellung (50 %). Probiert habe ich, dass die Spannung ohne LLC deutlich stärker bei Last abfällt. 

Also wäre höhere Spannung (noch) unbedenklich, und höherer Leistung auch ? Was sind denn so "gängige" Werte für 4,6 und/oder 4,8 Ghz ?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Mehr als 1,33 Volt würde ich auf Dauer nicht machen. Lieber unter 1,3 Volt bleiben.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Juli 2013)

Mit etwas glück könnten 4,8ghz bei 1,35v laufen. Mehr würde ich auf dauer aber nicht empfehlen


----------



## IRadio (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Interessant. Ist das üblich, dass oberhalb von 4,4 Ghz so deutlich mehr Spannung, als bei den vorherigen 100-Mhz-Schritten, nötig ist ?


----------



## Axonia (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Naja i wann kommt der Punkt, da brauchen die für 100 Mhz halt mehr als zuvor. 
Ist nicht außergewöhnlich 
Es ist halt immer unterschied, wann dieser Punkt eintrifft.


----------



## IRadio (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Ich hänge noch immer auf 4,4 Ghz fest. Ich habe geglaubt, bei 1,27 Volt die 4,6 zu bekommen, aber es gab bei Prime Fehler, und nach weitere Spannungserhöhung wurde es sogar schlimmer. 

Es scheint so zu sein, dass man "Additional Turbo Voltage" auf Auto lassen muss - merkwürdig. Ich werde nicht aufgeben....


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> Interessant. Ist das üblich, dass oberhalb von 4,4 Ghz so deutlich mehr Spannung, als bei den vorherigen 100-Mhz-Schritten, nötig ist ?


 
Ja das ist so üblich. Scheint irgendwie eine Grenze zu sein.


----------



## IRadio (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja das ist so üblich. Scheint irgendwie eine Grenze zu sein.


 
Das wär schade. Die 4,4 laufen bei so schön niedriger Spannung, da habe ich noch auf ein bischen Potential gehofft. Na, in Ruhe versuchen werde ich noch etwas, vieleicht gehen ja die 4,6 unterhalb von 1,3 Volt... irgendwie.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Ob du nun 4,4 oder 4,5 hast ist egal.


----------



## Axonia (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



intelgamingbest schrieb:


> kauf dir ne amd radeon 7790 oc
> 
> alles andere ist schrott


 
Was ist das denn für ne Aussage ? 

Etwa wegen 





> Grafik : die billigste ist gut genug.


 
Und wieso dann nicht ne 7750 ? Oder die 7730, die ja jetzt kommen soll ?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Axonia schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ne Aussage ?
> 
> Etwa wegen
> 
> Und wieso dann nicht ne 7750 ? Oder die 7730, die ja jetzt kommen soll ?


 
Einfach ignorieren.


----------



## the.hai (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> Temperatur bei 140 Watt/4,4 Ghz sind etwa 56 Grad, da ist noch Luft, der H110 ist schon klasse.


 
Deine Temps scheinen wirklich super zu sein, aber 140w ist bischen wenig oder? bei gleichem takt verbrät meiner 180w/1,296v  und erreicht knappe 70°C unter prime


----------



## IRadio (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob du nun 4,4 oder 4,5 hast ist egal.


ne, ist es nicht. Beim Schach laufen die Prozessoren während der Analyse bei knapp 100 % Vollast, nur durch die Suchbaumverteilung kommen minimale Pausen rein. Temperaturen liegen knapp unter denen von Prime95. Kanst du dir vorstellen wie Video oder rendern. 

Da ist Wettbewerb, da brauch ich jeden Knoten, der geht (bzw. den ich mir leisten kann....) - die Community geht gerad von 6 auf 12/16 core über, ist aber ineffektiv (genauso wie HT). Ich habe schon 32core gesehen.... 

Wer mit 6 core OC macht, hat meisten zwischen 4,6 bis 4,8 Ghz.

Bei dieser Anwendung ist die Grafikkarte nur ein Anzeigebildschirm, wo quasisatische Bilder (Schachbrett) angezeigt werden. Auch windoof zeigt mir die Grafikkarte als Schwachstelle an )))).

@the.hai, ja, es ist aber so. Ich bin ja unter Nennspannung, möchtest du HWMOn Und CPUZ sehen ? Vielleicht liege ich ja wirklich irgendwo falsch, dass es nicht weiter geht ?

Die Tempsanzeige stammt aus der kühleren Frühlingszeit, momentan gehts schon etwas höher. Bin unterm Dachboden.

Da du gerade mitliest - ich arbeite noch mit fester spannung. Wenn ich offset versuchen wil, müsste ich mehr als -0,05 Volt eingeben - das Board will für 4,4 ghz alleine über 1,30. Geht dann die Spannung mit offs.  im idle nicht zu weit runter, oder welchen Trick gibt es da ?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Dann leg dir eine Kompressorkühlung zu und überflügel alle mit 5GHz.


----------



## IRadio (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

Ne, für die Kohle kaufe ich zwei Dual-Xeon-Systeme, eins zum Spielen und eines zum Vermieten.

Ich will die 5 ghz so.... 

(nen Verhältnis von Aufwand und Wirkung muss schon noch da sein....)


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



IRadio schrieb:


> (nen Verhältnis von Aufwand und Wirkung muss schon noch da sein....)


 
Nein.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*

^^um die stabil mit der CPU hinzubekommen wird es Richtung 1,5v gehen 

Ich hab eine die machte die 5,1 mit 1,48v unter Wasser auf exakt demselben Board.
Machbar ist das schon aber da bedarf es eine wenig leistungsstärkere Wakü.

Ich habe mich übrigens an dem Schach mal versucht bin aber kläglich gescheitert bzw habe es nicht gerafft wie ich mein Sys gegen ein anderes antreten lassen kann


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich habe mich übrigens an dem Schach mal versucht bin aber kläglich gescheitert bzw habe es nicht gerafft wie ich mein Sys gegen ein anderes antreten lassen kann


 
Und du musst noch nicht mal selbst spielen. Du kannst in Ruhe LN² nachschütten.


----------



## the.hai (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und du musst noch nicht mal selbst spielen. Du kannst in Ruhe LN² nachschütten.


 
Wie jetzte? bei eurem Schach gehts nur darum wer sich das größte rechenmonster hinstellt? und ich dachte immer mein rechner issn epeeeeeeeen^^


----------



## IRadio (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rechner für Computerschach - erster Versuch mit OC*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^um die stabil mit der CPU hinzubekommen wird es Richtung 1,5v gehen
> 
> Ich hab eine die machte die 5,1 mit 1,48v unter Wasser auf exakt demselben Board.
> Machbar ist das schon aber da bedarf es eine wenig leistungsstärkere Wakü.
> ...


 
Ich habe dazu schonmal einen thread gestartet, aber der wurde klasisch ignoriert, keine Interessenten. 

Wenn dus wirklich versuchen willst, kann ich dir helfen.




the.hai schrieb:


> Wie jetzte? bei eurem Schach gehts nur darum wer sich das größte rechenmonster hinstellt? und ich dachte immer mein rechner issn epeeeeeeeen^^



Das habe ich schonmal woanders erläutert - das ist nicht nur Rechenleistung, sondern auch. Selbst die Hardware ist trickreich - einfache Vielcore-Rechenleistung hilft nicht, weil Schach-Suchbaumberechnung sich schlecht parallelisieren lässt. Die verdopplung der Corezahl ergibt (bei gleichem Takt) nur 60 % Mehrleistung. 

Da gibts jede Menge Einstellungssachen und auch das Eröffnungsbuch, welches man weiterentwickeln und anpassen kann/muss.

Hast du denn auch eine Antwort auf meine Frage ?


----------

